# Kids carrying knives in school



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Every single girl at a seminar I taught recently, much to the horror of the adults nearby, have seen another student at school carrying a knife of some kind.  These are 7th graders.  

Let's discuss the impact on young teens of being exposed to knives early on and the preconceptions it may bring about from this.


----------



## Adept (Mar 21, 2006)

Was there a significant amount of stabbings at this school?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 21, 2006)

I was given my first "jackknife" when I was 7.  The only person I ever stabbed with it was myself. Knives are kind of standard country wear.  So far I haven't seen a lot of school stabbings but i've seen perfectly good kids expelled from school for showing off a knife to friends on a playground.Knives are a useful tool which have recently become demonized.

One day in the office I pulled out my Ken Onion Chive to open a box and a drug rep that happened to be there gasped in shock at the "big" knife I was carrying.

somewhat of a ramble, I'll try to come back later with my thoughts organized.

jeff


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Every single girl at a seminar I taught recently, much to the horror of the adults nearby, have seen another student at school carrying a knife of some kind. These are 7th graders.
> 
> Let's discuss the impact on young teens of being exposed to knives early on and the preconceptions it may bring about from this.


 
I had small pocket knives from when I was a small boy on up through now. (* Except now the knives are bigger to fit my hand  *)

It was nothing for me to have it in my pockey in school or even use it in shop class (* When I had one *). 

In the mid to late 80's I had a guy walk into my place of business for an interview. Good kid. He had a nice belt knife. I explained to him that he still had to interview with the owner who did not like to see a knife. So, if he took it off for that interview, it would go better. The kid a problem with it, as it was given to him by his dad, and his dad had recently died. His Grandfather whi was with him, understood my point and told him it is like just putting on the dresser for the night. The kid was so nervous without, his knive, he did not get the job from the owner. I felt bad. 

Although, in today's world of no weapons at school this should not be as common a mistake or natural occurance. 

So, the next step is kids taking a gun to school for protection from those who have knives. And the media always seems to make a federal case of the nice kid who was traumatized to the point of taking a perents gun to school.

So, by having some martial arts experience and some confidence they might not need to carry a knife or feel like they should carry a knife. (* Always remember knife ecounters are hard to control for anyone *)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 21, 2006)

When and where (early to mid eighties, rural Indiana) I went to school, it was pretty much assumed all the boys had some kind of pocket knife with them.  I don't think I went anywhere without my Buck lockback or my Case penknife.  Can't believe how much it's changed since then.

Oh and KenpoDoc, lol at the big scary Chive.  I'd probably send him into shock with my Kershaw Stevan Segal or my Cold Steel Voyager.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 21, 2006)

My son was threatened by an 8th grader with a knife on his school bus.  We have discussed it very thoroughly how to handle it.  Unfortunately, he did not have enough trust in the school bus driver to handle it appropriately so he waited until he got home and got me involved.  

Needless to say, that child is NOT riding a public school bus anymore.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Every single girl at a seminar I taught recently, much to the horror of the adults nearby, have seen another student at school carrying a knife of some kind. These are 7th graders.
> 
> Let's discuss the impact on young teens of being exposed to knives early on and the preconceptions it may bring about from this.


 
It was common when I went to school. Heck, I carried a pocket knife in 9-10 grade at times myself. Times have changed so much, that tools are now considered weapons and even in rural areas kids are being charged with crimes if they forget about the pen knife in their pocket and are caught with it at school.

However, some kids DID carry knives as weapons. Since I went to school in California, many easily obtained switch blades from Mexico or cheap, "commando" style sheath knives form "Soldier of Fortune".


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> When and where (early to mid eighties, rural Indiana) I went to school, it was pretty much assumed all the boys had some kind of pocket knife with them.  I don't think I went anywhere without my Buck lockback or my Case penknife.  Can't believe how much it's changed since then.



Same here, early to mid 80s in high school, it was common for boys to carry pocket knives.  Where I went, there were never any problems that I knew of with knives.  As a matter of fact, I remember having discussions with staff about it being permissible as long as the knife wasn't over a certain size.  Even still it wasn't about self defense at all, they still got into fist fights.  It was just common to be carrying a pocket knife.  Man time has certainly changed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was growing up in rural areas of Tennessee, kids going around with knives was common place. But of course in school if anyone were found with one then the knife was confiscated and the kid suspended until a meeting with parents could be arranged. But many of us I recall didn't think much of it at the time. If a kid pulled theirs out during a fight then we'd look at them as a wimp/wuss/and variations of that adjective.
During High School I went to one of the roughest schools in Dallas (N. Dallas High) and knives were common place but well hidden as anyone found carrying would have the knife confiscated and the kid simply arrested by the attending Dallas police officer on duty at the time. If a kid pulled theirs out during a fight, the adjectives would apply (but not quite as verbal) and we (my circle of friends) would know to be very careful around that person from then on. 

Now-a-days. With gangs, pharmaceutically induced depression and other mental ills, and so forth... it's hard to say. Kids are becoming more and more desensitized to violence that depending upon the neighborhood/school their reaction would be varied. I'm sure it would be just as scary to see some pissed off kid branshing a blade and waving it around but the resultant trauma ... ? Hmm, t'would be interesting to know how kids would react now-a-days... I'm outta touch because I don't have kids of my own but have (dutch) nieces and nephews. Perhaps I should go ask them eh?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> When I was growing up in rural areas of Tennessee, kids going around with knives was common place. But of course in school if anyone were found with one then the knife was confiscated and the kid suspended until a meeting with parents could be arranged. But many of us I recall didn't think much of it at the time. If a kid pulled theirs out during a fight then we'd look at them as a wimp/wuss/and variations of that adjective.


 
My experiences exactly. Pulling a knife or kicking low (knee or you know where)  was a sissy act and would earn ridicule, scorn and, perhaps, a payback butt whoopin.

My schools were the same - except in Florida. There, it was confiscated, your parents called AND your behind smacked with a big wooden paddle. My older brother forgot his Boy Scout knive once and ran home to put it back, which caused him to be late for school. His knife wasn't confiscated but I think he may have got a couple of swats for being tardy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2006)

I had my pocket knife confiscated in the seventh grd because I took it out to show someone.  When I graduated I went back to that teacher to let her know I "made it' and she reached into the desk and gave me back my knife. She had usd it for a leter opener all those years.

I live back in a small town nowadays but I see hte influence of the city moveing in and I have mixed felings about students carrying a knie,  If it is a small pocke knife I dont think much about it but if it was a stright blade I look at it differently.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 21, 2006)

I carried a 2 7/8" kershaw torsion blade when I was in High school.  3" was the maximum allowed size for knives under colorado law.  So since it was a state law, the local restriction had no juristiction.  I really let some boxes and tape have it I tell ya.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

My girls both tell me that they know of quite a few kids that have knives in school.  They have never been personally threatened, thank goodness.  We have talked about what to do in a situation like that.  This thread has reminded me that maybe it is time for a refresher.  Thanks, Geo.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> I carried a 2 7/8" kershaw torsion blade when I was in High school. 3" was the maximum allowed size for knives under colorado law. So since it was a state law, the local restriction had no juristiction. I really let some boxes and tape have it I tell ya.


 
Last time I checked Local laws and statutes such as a township could exceed that of the state or fed and the reason why there are such laws as they usually have a local issue to address.

I would be very carefull ignoring the local laws for what the states' says.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 21, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Last time I checked Local laws and statutes such as a township could exceed that of the state or fed and the reason why there are such laws as they usually have a local issue to address.
> 
> I would be very carefull ignoring the local laws for what the states' says.



Guess I got lucky then.  But I sure cant carry much of anything around here in San Fran.  Some hippy might flip out as has happened in the past.  I asked my boss at lunch why San Fran has so many issues with weapons.  She told me once at work, a guy took out a pocket knife to open a box...some chick flipped out and called the cops.  Here is the kicker..the guy gets cited for carrying a concealed weapon, had to appear in court and was fined 500 bucks.  I'm considering one of those combat canes really quickly in this place I tell ya....  :idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 21, 2006)

In Junior High and High school lots of people had knives, all different types.  Even ones not legal in Canada.

For the most part they where just "toys", I can't remember anyone ever pulling one out as a threat.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

School policy here in Texas is simple caught with one you are suspended, second time you go to alternative school.I whole heartily agree with this no child should carry any weapon to school.Just my opinion.
Terry


----------



## Danny T (Mar 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> School policy here in Texas is simple caught with one you are suspended, second time you go to alternative school.I whole heartily agree with this no child should carry any weapon to school.Just my opinion.
> Terry


 
So, pencils, pens, belts, and other such "weapons" shouldn't be carried either? Anything can be a weapon. It is all attitude!

When I was in high school in the early 70's many of us not only carried knives but we also had rifles or shotguns in our vehicles from going hunting before or after school. We even had a required gun safey and hunting safety class as well as a skeet club at the high school. Oh how we were abused, traumatized, and miss led by our parents and teachers. Imagine actually having to learn how to handle and use a weapon safely At School! We were mentally and emotionally devastated for life.

Danny


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was in school, knives were very prevalent! Eveyone had a 007, a "tiger" knife, butterfly knives etc.. Plus, small firearms were also around, carried in the "fanny packs" very easily. Hell, I remember the girls used to carry razor blades in their mouths! Some of those encounters were very memorable, in a horrifying manner!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> When I was in school, knives were very prevalent! Eveyone had a 007, a "tiger" knife, butterfly knives etc.. Plus, small firearms were also around, carried in the "fanny packs" very easily. Hell, I remember the girls used to carry razor blades in their mouths! Some of those encounters were very memorable, in a horrifying manner!



Where did you grow up?  How long ago?


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 22, 2006)

I was in middle school (6th to 8th) in the late '80's and in high school (early 90's) in Boston, Ma. The homicide rate was off the charts back then, we had a little gang problem also. A lot of people were "strapped" back then, simply because everyone else was too.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

Danny T said:
			
		

> So, pencils, pens, belts, and other such "weapons" shouldn't be carried either? Anything can be a weapon. It is all attitude!
> 
> When I was in high school in the early 70's many of us not only carried knives but we also had rifles or shotguns in our vehicles from going hunting before or after school. We even had a required gun safey and hunting safety class as well as a skeet club at the high school. Oh how we were abused, traumatized, and miss led by our parents and teachers. Imagine actually having to learn how to handle and use a weapon safely At School! We were mentally and emotionally devastated for life.
> 
> Danny


When I was in HS in rural west-Texas (I graduated in '99) this was still very common.  Everyone had a gun rack in their trucks and everyone openly carried knives (mostly Buck and Case).  They used to make an announcement the day before the state came down for "random" drug inspections, etc. so that the students would be able to leave their guns and knives at home for the day.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> When I was in HS in rural west-Texas (I graduated in '99) this was still very common.  Everyone had a gun rack in their trucks and everyone openly carried knives (mostly Buck and Case).  They used to make an announcement the day before the state came down for "random" drug inspections, etc. so that the students would be able to leave their guns and knives at home for the day.



Kenpotex,

After reading some of your posts similar to this one, I am very intrigued by your lifestyle.  You sometimes leave me with my jaw on my lap because things like this I had heard of but often thought weren't true. Boy do I live a sheltered life up here in Canada.

I read your response to my husband, he reaction was "Wow, I wanna live there, he had the best childhood"


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Kenpotex,
> 
> After reading some of your posts similar to this one, I am very intrigued by your lifestyle. You sometimes leave me with my jaw on my lap because things like this I had heard of but often thought weren't true. Boy do I live a sheltered life up here in Canada.
> 
> I read your response to my husband, he reaction was "Wow, I wanna live there, he had the best childhood"


It was great, I'm glad I had the opportunity to experience living in a place like that for a few years ('96-99) it was definately a sharp contrast to the big cities I've lived in(San Antonio,Tx, Denver,Co, & Dallas,Tx) and even to the smaller cities (Amarillo,Tx, Lubbock,Tx, and Springfield, MO). It was/is a different world. Picture Mayberry from the Andy Griffith Show and you'll have a pretty good idea of what it was like. Everybody knew everybody; we never locked our house, even if we were gone all day; and we left the keys in the ignition of the car with the windows rolled down and had no fear whatsoever of having the vehicle stolen.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2006)

Danny T said:
			
		

> So, pencils, pens, belts, and other such "weapons" shouldn't be carried either? Anything can be a weapon. It is all attitude!
> 
> When I was in high school in the early 70's many of us not only carried knives but we also had rifles or shotguns in our vehicles from going hunting before or after school. We even had a required gun safey and hunting safety class as well as a skeet club at the high school. Oh how we were abused, traumatized, and miss led by our parents and teachers. Imagine actually having to learn how to handle and use a weapon safely At School! We were mentally and emotionally devastated for life.
> 
> Danny


 
1st of Danny T we where not talking about pencil, pens and belts, the subject is knives, after being a teacher for 11 years and being stabbed myself from breaking up a fight, I believe knives should be left at home also my wife is still a teacher and kids today are not like it was 30 -40 years ago, they use them as weapons, thye do not relize how to just fight like we did back then some of my closes friends are people I used to beat up in school. Wow the way the world turn things around, back in the seventies I too carried a knive but my father and grandfather took the time to explain how a knive was a weapon and not used. Today alot of parent don't even do a good job being a parent they just do not care about this things.

Lastly in my 11 years of teaching I saw 49 kids get stabbed and 4 out of those 49 are in a wheel chair today and one was put to rest after being stabbed by three teens over him saying hello to a girl in school so I stand by my statement no kind of knives should be in school or guns in the back of a truck now adays, we are not back in the sixty and seventies this is 2006 and people have little to no respect towards each other anymore.

Terry


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 22, 2006)

Cultural hysteria over knives has, unfortunately, transformed simple tools into deadly weapons regardless of context and provenance.  Simultaneously, however, the coarsening of our culture has increased the chances that a knife possessed by a child will be misused.

When I was in high school, I carried a small jackknife.  It wasn't a weapon by any stretch, nor was it carried as such; it was a penknife I got at a garage sale when I was a boy.  (The term "penknife" comes from the use of small pocket blades to sharpen quill pens, if I'm not mistaken.)  I don't remember if there was a school policy on the topic, but it never really came up.  Any of us could have obtained a knife and brought it to school, but there was never an incident of any kind.

It's a shame we cannot go back to those days.  The change is a _cultural_ shift.  "Exposing kids to knives" isn't the issue; exposing them to a coarse, violent culture that does not value human life and that does not transmit moral values is the issue.  You'll talk to adults today who are old enough to remember when their schools had rifle teams and rifle clubs, particularly those who came from rural areas.  They'll remember a time when kids regularly carried pocketknives of all kinds.

It's a different world today, and that's sad.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 22, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> 1st of Danny T we where not talking about pencil, pens and belts, the subject is knives, after being a teacher for 11 years and being stabbed myself from breaking up a fight, I believe knives should be left at home also my wife is still a teacher and kids today are not like it was 30 -40 years ago, they use them as weapons, thye do not relize how to just fight like we did back then some of my closes friends are people I used to beat up in school. Wow the way the world turn things around, back in the seventies I too carried a knive but my father and grandfather took the time to explain how a knive was a weapon and not used. Today alot of parent don't even do a good job being a parent they just do not care about this things.
> 
> Lastly in my 11 years of teaching i saw 49 kids get stabbed and4 out of those 49 are ina wheel chair today and one was barried after being stabbed by three teens over him saying hello to a girl in school so I stand by my statement no kind of knives should be in school or guns in the back of a truck mow adays, we are not back inthe sixty and seventies this is 2006 and people have little to no respect towards each other anymore.
> 
> Terry


 
Great post! I was going to chime in earlier in your defence but thought better of it - you've done a better job than I could have, anyway. Times ARE different than they were 30 years ago and, while my generation generally did NOT see their pocket knives as anything other than whittling tools, todays kids more often than not see them as weapons. That is OUR failure as much as theirs, IMO, but, nevertheless, it is a reality. I couldn't agree more with your post. Great job!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Great post! I was going to chime in earlier in your defence but thought better of it - you've done a better job than I could have. Times ARE different than they were 30 years ago and, while my generation generally did NOT see their pocket knives as anything other than whittling tools, todays kids more often than not see them as weapons. That is OUR failure as much as theirs, IMO, but, nevertheless, it is a reality. I couldn't agree more with your post.


 
Thank you Jonathon Randall.
Terry


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2006)

Terry's post is right on.  I'm a teacher in a small inner city school and we've has similar issues with knives.  Violence in our culture is increasing exponentially in certain places and some of those places really do need  no-tolerance policies.  Other places, IMO, do not.  

It isn't appropriate for every school in the nation to adopt no-tolerance policies.  Life in certain areas of this country certainly isn't the blissful 1950's Andy Griffith show, but that isn't every place.  I think the local people should be able to make this decision.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 22, 2006)

kids in middle & elemetary school haveing to deal with lethal weapons = haveing to deal with massivly more violent high schooers and adults. 

John


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> "Exposing kids to knives" isn't the issue; exposing them to a coarse, violent culture that does not value human life and that does not transmit moral values is the issue.  You'll talk to adults today who are old enough to remember when their schools had rifle teams and rifle clubs, particularly those who came from rural areas.  They'll remember a time when kids regularly carried pocketknives of all kinds.
> 
> It's a different world today, and that's sad.


I think your spot on!   Reading that brought to memory what my father was telling me one day, how he as 13 year old boy could walk down main street in his town carrying a 12 ga shotgun and nobody would even think anything of it (it was unloaded of course, he knew gun safety).  It was not uncommon to see kids with guns and pocket knives.  Just imagine if that 13 yo kid was carrying a 12 ga shotgun today.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Kenpotex,
> 
> After reading some of your posts similar to this one, I am very intrigued by your lifestyle. You sometimes leave me with my jaw on my lap because things like this I had heard of but often thought weren't true. Boy do I live a sheltered life up here in Canada.
> 
> I read your response to my husband, he reaction was "Wow, I wanna live there, he had the best childhood"


 
A friend of mine was working and being trained at a naval facility in Idaho. No weapons allowed on base, unless issued by the US Government.

He got pulled over more than once until each local police officer got to know him. His truck did not have a gun rack. This was in the early 90's.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 22, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was working and being trained at a naval facility in Idaho.


 
Now that is something I wasn't expecting.  Must be tough to launch the ships....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Now that is something I wasn't expecting. Must be tough to launch the ships....


 
Trust me it is not about the ship itself but how they move the ship.  :lol:

All I am going to say unless a local confirms.


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Every single girl at a seminar I taught recently, much to the horror of the adults nearby, have seen another student at school carrying a knife of some kind. These are 7th graders.
> 
> Let's discuss the impact on young teens of being exposed to knives early on and the preconceptions it may bring about from this.


 
There are quite a few schools in some of the bigger cities in CT., that have installed metal detectors, have increased security, etc., due to the fact that kids are bringing weapons into school.  This of course could be due to many reasons, such as gangs and protection.

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

I also tend to think that youngsters this age don't understand the impact that knives have - indeed, on another thread there are graphic fotos of the victim of a bladed weapon attack and I think a lot of adults don't realize how bad it can get.

I wonder if they become a bit numbed to knives as potential weapons ... that is, of course, until/unless they find themselves on the wrong side of one.

So ... do you think our kids are going to school in fear for their lives? or numb to the fact that weapons are, indeed, at school? or both?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 22, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So ... do you think our kids are going to school in fear for their lives? or numb to the fact that weapons are, indeed, at school? or both?


 
Both. They (most, at least) lack the real-world experience to understand either the ramifications and risks of pulling a weapon (or having one pulled on them) and the long-term consequences of serious injury or death to themselves or others. Also, most school staff, IMO, is more concerned with protecting themselves legally than with seriously tackling the problem of school bullying. If it doesn't threaten them, safetywise or legally, many will take the path of least resistence and ignore it, or worse, treat both sides equally - perpetrator AND victim.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 22, 2006)

Your right there! Last high school football season one of the students that was in the audience was fooling around and a good sized knife fell out of his pocket, in front of everyone. He laughed it off, as if nothing wrong happened. When asked by a teacher there if he had it scool (obviously he did) he said no, and went on his way. The teacher then said to me, when I made a comment, "Well, he's a good student. He doesn't cause any problems. I know where he lives and how he has to travel there, I can understand why he needs to carry it". Other people in the audience agreed, that heard it, and pretty much forgot about it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 23, 2006)

IMO, this begs the question...should children in a MA class be taught how to use a knife and how to defend against one (IMO both of these go hand in hand)?  

My initial answer has always been "no" because I don't want to take the chance of teaching something really dangerous to someone immature.  However, if the posability exists that they could very well face edged weapons at a young age, couldn't my protectionism lead to tragedy?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2006)

Exactly.  Now, none of the teens I spoke to had seen anyone use a knife in a threatening manner, but they are at the jr. high / middle school level.  When I was in high school in Orange Cnty, CA, a gang girl took a knife out when we were in the restroom in order to get me out.  I left all right - fast.

And teaching weapons defense ... a general theory is that understanding how to use a weapon is a good element to learning how to defend against it.  But how responsible is it to teach a 13-14-15 year old how to use a knife?

Thoughts?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 23, 2006)

There are _some_ techniques you could teach someone that are purely defensive (teaching them to raise their forearms in front of the their body, tops of the forearms outward, would be one such technique), but you're absolutely right.  Most of the instructors with whom I've trained were at least moderately careful, if not very strict, about whom they would teach potentially lethal material.  I would think the maturity and character of the individual teenager would make the difference in determining whether you could, in good conscience, teach them knife use.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 23, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> There are _some_ techniques you could teach someone that are purely defensive (teaching them to raise their forearms in front of the their body, tops of the forearms outward, would be one such technique), but you're absolutely right. Most of the instructors with whom I've trained were at least moderately careful, if not very strict, about whom they would teach potentially lethal material. I would think the maturity and character of the individual teenager would make the difference in determining whether you could, in good conscience, teach them knife use.


 
This is true.  There are some techniques that could be taught, but it certainly isn't a package that I would want to use to defend my life.  

One of the things that this thread has forced me to think about is how I weigh these character issues with the lives my students.  There really is no safe side.  On one hand, you could teach kids to use and defend against knives in order to give them something to protect themselves and on the other hand, one could not teach this to kids in order to protect others.  

This makes the decision of whether or not to trust a student a potential life or death situation.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes it does. I agree about maybe teaching some defense skills, as knives are present out there, and kids are facing them, unfortunately.


----------



## West_Virginia_judoka (Mar 28, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> This is true. There are some techniques that could be taught, but it certainly isn't a package that I would want to use to defend my life.
> 
> One of the things that this thread has forced me to think about is how I weigh these character issues with the lives my students. There really is no safe side. On one hand, you could teach kids to use and defend against knives in order to give them something to protect themselves and on the other hand, one could not teach this to kids in order to protect others.
> 
> This makes the decision of whether or not to trust a student a potential life or death situation.



Trusting a student is always a potentially life or death situation whatever their age. There is a reason this activity is called martial arts.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 31, 2006)

I guess as you work with them, you'll develop a relationship with them, and get a feeling of how they are. Then you could make a judgement about training them. The knives are out there (unfortunately) and they are dealing with them. Tough question, I say go on an individual basis the best you can.


----------

